
10 books every web developer should read to increase their software IQ - rbanffy
https://sdtimes.com/webdev/10-books-every-web-developer-read-increase-software-iq/
======
microwavecamera
It's 2018, quit recommending _Think and Grow Rich_ by Napoleon Hill, or
anything by him for that matter. It's made up. Hill was a scam artist, among
other things.

[https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/the-untold-story-of-
napoleon...](https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/the-untold-story-of-napoleon-
hill-the-greatest-self-he-1789385645)

